# Is this engine any good



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

*SPECIFICATION:*
*· 43 HP at 120 Volts DC ELECTRIC MOTOR*
*· 34 HP at 97V with 5,700 RPM approximately*
*· 25 HP at 72V with 4,200 RPM approximately*
*· 17 HP at 48V with 2,800 RPM approximately*
*· 7,000 RPM approximately at no load and 120 Volts DC* 
*· 300 Amps full load at all voltages* 
*· Ball bearing* 
*· Rotation reversible* 
*· Double Shafted *
*.Front Shaft 1” Diam. X 2" and tapers to 13/16"*
*.Rear Shaft 1" Diam. X 4" approximately*
*· Size 8.25” X 20” including shaft approximately*
*· Shpg. 145 lb estimated* 

I am still trying to figure out why running 2 engines in series is better then running 1 to the front and 1 to the back?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> *SPECIFICATION:*
> *· 43 HP at 120 Volts DC ELECTRIC MOTOR*
> *· 34 HP at 97V with 5,700 RPM approximately*
> *· 25 HP at 72V with 4,200 RPM approximately*
> ...


Hi Joke,

Looks like something you copied off an eBay offer. I'd beware. Could be some guy trying to sell off a forklift motor. Not that that is a bad thing, but I wonder if he knows what he's talking about.

You would think from the "HP @ voltage with RPM" figures he listed it is a series wound motor. If so, then the *7,000 RPM approximately at no load and 120 Volts DC *statement is baloney. 120 Volts at no load would overspeed the thing to explosion.

I can't say if it is any good or not from that specification. And please call an electric motor a motor and not an engine. 

Regards,

major


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Is this motor! any good*

He said its GE's specks.
So what do you think, lie?
*This is a GE 8" Series wound Dual shaft motor

SPECIFICATION: 
· 43 HP at 120 Volts DC ELECTRIC MOTOR · 34 HP at 97V with 5,700 RPM approximately 
· 25 HP at 72V with 4,200 RPM approximately 
· 17 HP at 48V with 2,800 RPM approximately 
· 7,000 RPM approximately at no load and 120 Volts DC 
· 300 Amps full load at all voltages 
· Ball bearing 
· Rotation reversible 
· Double Shafted 
.Front Shaft 1” Diam. X 2" and tapers to 13/16" 
.Rear Shaft 1" Diam. X 4" approximately 
· Size 8.25” X 20” including shaft approximately 
· Shpg. 145 lb estimated 

*​*
*


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Is this motor! any good*



Jokerzwild said:


> He said its GE's specks.
> So what do you think, lie?
> *This is a GE 8" Series wound Dual shaft motor*​
> *SPECIFICATION: *
> ...


Ask him to put 120 Volts DC to it at no load and post the video.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Is this motor! any good*



major said:


> Ask him to put 120 Volts DC to it at no load and post the video.


Now that would be fun to watch!!!!!!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Is this motor! any good*



Jokerzwild said:


> He said its GE's specks.
> So what do you think, lie?
> *This is a GE 8" Series wound Dual shaft motor*​
> *SPECIFICATION: *
> ...


Hey joker,

Is it 230349988256? That does not look like any GE motor I have ever seen. Anybody else here ever see a GE 8 inch?

But it does look like a decent motor from the pics. And the seller has 100% feedback. But price is steep. 

I won't say the seller lies, but I am not convinced he knows one end of a motor from the other.

Regards,

major


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

This was his reply, hmmmmmmmm! 
*Q: this engine was tested to the exact spec you see. at full load you will get approximately 6,400. explode?? unlike series wound motors the motor does not need a load to keep it from overspeeding. shunt wound dc motors are like permanent magnet motors. they do not overspeed. large dc series wound motors do overspeed. google the two types of motors to gain a concise understanding of the two. as for youtube video, we do not have such. if you follow the information in the listing. i can guarantee of a full refund includding shipping that everthing written about this motor is correct. this is not the first time that we have sold very large and powerful motors. we have had no cases of errors. take a look at the most recent feedback. thanks!*


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Tourque is only 36, so that realy down grades this moter. Better to go with a Warp 8, but I need huge tourque. 

Sorry I spell like crap!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> This was his reply, hmmmmmmmm!
> *Q: this engine was tested to the exact spec you see. at full load you will get approximately 6,400. explode?? unlike series wound motors the motor does not need a load to keep it from overspeeding. shunt wound dc motors are like permanent magnet motors. they do not overspeed. large dc series wound motors do overspeed. google the two types of motors to gain a concise understanding of the two. as for youtube video, we do not have such. if you follow the information in the listing. i can guarantee of a full refund includding shipping that everthing written about this motor is correct. this is not the first time that we have sold very large and powerful motors. we have had no cases of errors. take a look at the most recent feedback. thanks!*


So when he said "*This is a GE 8" Series wound Dual shaft motor*", he was mistaken. He now says it is shunt. And as such, what would you plan to do for a controller for a shunt motor?

major


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

I will not do anything, so my question of is this a good motor is no.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

And as such, what would you plan to do for a controller for a shunt motor?


Kelly Controller has them. The new ones are good.


----------



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Is this motor any good*

I've seen an identical looking motor, with identical specs listed on eBay by another seller, but it's described as a shunt wound Raymond motor. (And I have a little more faith in their description.)

Still, I have a similar question, how does it compare against say a 9" ADC that's rated as 29HP @ 144V? I don't think the issue of a controller is insurmountable, (I think Raymond use Curtis controllers - and Kelly has already been mentioned), and although I'm completely new at this, I think it adds the possibility of regen over that of a series wound motor. (Right or wrong?)

I'm currently exploring my own conversion and on first glance this particular motor looks like it could be a good option.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Is this motor any good*



DaveAK said:


> I think it adds the possibility of regen over that of a series wound motor. (Right or wrong?)


If the shunt is powered separately and is still powered during braking then yes, you could use it for regen, as long as the controller supports that. (If it does, I imagine it would already be setup to power the shunt like that).
________
FeedMyLips


----------

